# Best Internet in Maadi



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,
My wife and I will be moving to Maadi this weekend. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a reliable internet provider in the area of CAC. I need a connection that would support skyping and have relatively high speed access for work stuff. I'm not sure how the internet speeds translate in Egypt, but basically the equivalent of a DSL connection in the US. Anyone have any good picks? Is it possible/worthwhile to start getting this set up before I arrive in Cairo?

thanks,
Justin


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I used TE Data when I lived in Maadi. I got the 2 mega speed and it was unlimited. I worked well. It cost 220le per month. They also give you a Free router. I would only suggest them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

How do I make this happen? I just arrived here yesterday, and it would be _so nice_ to have working internet in the apartment. I assume I can just call them, but what sort of turnaround should I expect re: service and installation. Thanks for your recommendation, I am going to go with TE Data (checking their website now).


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The fastest method is to get your landlord to hook it up, as the landline phone number is probably in their name. If there is no phone line it will take longer. A fast solution is to get wireless Internet from one of the mobile companies, that will work instantly, as you wait for the adsl. I've used the te data, but currently use etisalat. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

I did get vodafone hooked up which works well for the time being. I will check with my landlord re: setting up the adsl. Thanks a lot!


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

We went to the office of TE Data. They needed our passport and a copy of the lease (to match the name of the person owning the phone line and you, so hopefully the landlord in your rental contract and the person in whose name the landline runs is identical). 

If that's all ok, they'll process your request and it'll take between a few days and 3 weeks for the internet to work.

The situation we had in our new house just recently was, that the former tenants didn't cancel their contract with TE Data, and TE Data cannot give out more than one contract per landline. So we just started using the prior tenants contract... Otherwise, the landlord would have had to cancel their contract and from that moment on it would've taken up to three weeks for ours to work. This way we had internet 2 hours after settling their bill...


----------

